# My baby pigoen just died



## Asma (Nov 28, 2016)

I always put seeds and food for the pigoens who visit in my house roof. I noticed a while ago that under one of the big attached to ground boxes theres a nest with 2 eggs and a dead grown up pigoen next to it. In few days while I was putting the food, I noticed that there are 2 adorable very young baby pigoens. I figured that their mom is the dead one next to them and they are alone. so I got an open box, placed them in them, traced the other pigoen's food to them in hope that a pigoen will adopt them. however, the next day I found one of the babies had passed away
so I took the other one in, I honestly fill in love with it. I got it a warm place and fed it everyday, it was happy and active. he started playing with me and following me. he stayed for a week maybe. suddenly yesterday it seemed off and quiet, i fed it as usual but it didnt run or walk it prefered to sit, it seemed very week. it couldnt stand on its feet though he tried.

I have no idea what caused that. I came back from work today to feed it, it cant move and barely opens its eyes, I was trying to insert food, but the next thing it took it last breathes and died with no heartbeat anymore. I tried to make it wake up but thats it, it died.

Im shocked and griefing very hard. specially that I really thought he'll grow up after seeing his wings full with feathers. I dont understand, what did I do wrong, I fed it corn and peas because only today I found the baby bird formula, could this be the reason? 
I dont get it


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Asma, I am so sorry for your loss. You helped the little guy and gave him his only chance. It is likely mom and both babies had something wrong. I hope you will think about adopting a pigeon who needs a home because you sound like a very good, caring person and a good pigeon mom. There are a lot of birds who are not releasable or homeless and I hope one comes your way soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Other pigeons are not going to adopt babies, and will sometimes hurt them.
How old was he? How did you feed him? Did you give him water? Also, you need to be careful when giving a bird water, as you can easily aspirate him.
If you don't have a baby bird formula, then you could substitute with a baby cereal that you mix with water. One that does not contain milk products. Was it the frozen and defrosted peas and corn you gave him or something else?
He may or may not have gotten an illness from the parent. Hard to say. Could have been lack of enough food or water, or the way it was given. Would be good to know for future.


----------



## Asma (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for your reply and kind words. It could be that as well


----------



## Asma (Nov 28, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Other pigeons are not going to adopt babies, and will sometimes hurt them.
> How old was he? How did you feed him? Did you give him water? Also, you need to be careful when giving a bird water, as you can easily aspirate him.
> If you don't have a baby bird formula, then you could substitute with a baby cereal that you mix with water. One that does not contain milk products. Was it the frozen and defrosted peas and corn you gave him or something else?
> He may or may not have gotten an illness from the parent. Hard to say. Could have been lack of enough food or water, or the way it was given. Would be good to know for future.


I did give him very little water very carefully and I'm afraid that this may be the cause. I gave him frozen pees and corn. I think I gave food the right way. but might be either an illness or the water. I can't help but feel guilty even though I tried. they were few days but I got so attached. he was the sweetest little thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you know how old he was?
Maybe not fed enough?
Also they need to be kept warm or they can't digest their food.


----------

